# Celeste and meteor shower :D



## Fmarulz (Apr 29, 2020)

I have celeste and a meteor shower here in the south  Im looking for ppl to water my huge ass flower bed : D also red is here idk when he leaves but he is selling a cute vanity and yucca 
reply for code 
Im Alan btw


----------



## -Zora- (Apr 29, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 29, 2020)

Nvm! c:


----------



## stephanieac (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi! Can I come?


----------



## doofcake (Apr 29, 2020)

i'd love to come for the meteor shower, also do some flower watering~


----------



## Fmarulz (Apr 29, 2020)

Ill try to get 3 at a time


----------



## Leann (Apr 29, 2020)

hi can i still come?


----------



## Tinkalila (Apr 29, 2020)

Can I come? I’d be happy to help water your flowers!


----------



## Inaudible Whispers (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi there, I'd love to stop by and I'll be happy to water your garden!


----------



## HoneyBunny (Apr 29, 2020)

I’d like to visit!


----------



## seularin (Apr 29, 2020)

would love to stop by!


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi I’d love to stop by!


----------



## moomoopickles (Apr 29, 2020)

would love to come


----------



## kasane (Apr 29, 2020)

please let me know when I can come!


----------



## GEEBRASS (Apr 29, 2020)

If I can get in before you shut down, would love to!


----------



## enbyplant (Apr 29, 2020)

I would love to come by if you're still doing this!


----------



## Sammr (Apr 29, 2020)

Id love to come if your still around!


----------



## Grudy (Apr 29, 2020)

May I drop by ?


----------



## Fmarulz (Apr 29, 2020)

I am gonna be here 2 to 3 more hours so Ill invite more


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 29, 2020)

id like to visit if you don't close this down by the time it'd be my turn ^^


----------



## Fmarulz (Apr 29, 2020)

Just to make things faster for watering just water the whites and the ones that alternate between red and yellow. also the hybrids


----------



## Tenocht (Apr 29, 2020)

If possible would like to come too.


----------



## teetle (Apr 29, 2020)

Can I come ? sorry if this is a ton late-


----------



## helbels (Apr 29, 2020)

i’d like to come if that’s alright!


----------



## FlashLaSmoke (Apr 29, 2020)

Fmarulz said:


> I have celeste and a meteor shower here in the south  Im looking for ppl to water my huge ass flower bed : D also red is here idk when he leaves but he is selling a cute vanity and yucca
> reply for code
> Im Alan btw


Can I have the code please

	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020



Fmarulz said:


> I have celeste and a meteor shower here in the south  Im looking for ppl to water my huge ass flower bed : D also red is here idk when he leaves but he is selling a cute vanity and yucca
> reply for code
> Im Alan btw


I'm looking to shop  before the store closes


----------



## Mystic Pyro Freak (Apr 29, 2020)

I'd be happy to water your flowers!


----------



## MardyBum (Apr 29, 2020)

May I come by??


----------



## sigh (Apr 29, 2020)

i'd love to come by if you're still allowing ppl!


----------



## Snowifer (Apr 29, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## Mystic Pyro Freak (Apr 29, 2020)

got to visit someone else's Celeste but I'd still be up to watering your flowers for free if you like!


----------



## Fmarulz (Apr 29, 2020)

Sure ;D ill pm you the code : D


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 29, 2020)

I'd love to come wish on stars! <3 Thank you ^_^


----------



## Applebunny (Apr 29, 2020)

Are you still open? I’d like to come!


----------



## Fmarulz (Apr 30, 2020)

Im about to close here but im still missing some flowers anyone that wants to help is welcome   celeste and meteor shower still going strong


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 30, 2020)

I’d like to come over if you’re still open.


----------



## jamiesuelove (Apr 30, 2020)

I would love to come over with my gold water can :3


----------



## Fmarulz (Apr 30, 2020)

Thanks all closing the thread


----------

